# Bass boost freq



## Chris haught (Feb 27, 2017)

Arc ks 1000.1 set bass boost freq?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Is there a question in there?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

OP just sent me a PM saying:

"If you don't know the answer then step aside."

Chris - you are posting in the wrong section of this forum, unable to complete a sentence or put together a coherent through, and getting an attitude when I ask for clarification. I bet I _do_ know the answer. If you'd like me to share it with you, please, please ask a question first.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theres a question mark, so its gotta be a question.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Alright, I'll take a stab at this question. 

So, OP, you are asking how to go about setting the variable frequency bass boost, but don't exactly ask in detail what you are seeking help with. 

So, given we are left a bit clueless as to what you are asking, I'll just explain how one might want to go about setting the variable bass boost on your amp. Dial up the bass boost knob to +3dBish (groove of the dial straight up and down) and then begin with the bass boost frequency knob at 30Hz. Slowly dial it up towards 125Hz while listening to music. At some point, the sub's output should sound "Better" to you for that song. Take note of the position of the dial. Play another song and repeat. After a handful of songs, you may well find there is a common spot where the music sounded better to you. Now, you need to go about playing with the actual bass boost dial to get the most pleasing performance. However, I'd be quite leery of dialing past the halfway point, as that'd be around 7dB of boost and unless you have plenty of overhead power with that amp for your sub stage, you'll be at a high risk of inducing a clipped signal to your sub(s). 

We could probably be of greater help if we knew what you had, as far as vehicle, equipment, how it's wired, etc etc, as well as what your end goal is with the system.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

OP sent me a message as well. 

"*Thanks for info., I know not to play with boost to much but didn't have a clue about band. I have alpine cda 9886 hu, arc audio ks 1000.1 and ks 300.2 with focal 165k2p's with duel coil re audio 10's wired at 1 ohm, don't know what the ported box was made for as far as Hz, the math is killing me. Port is 14.5 x 16 x 2, box is 41 x 16.5 x 14.5 so having problem with subsonic frequency, also focal 2-way speakers in back forgot act., type installed in 2004 gmc canyon extra-cab. I set both amps gains by ear with lpf at 80 and hpf around 110, NO BASS OR TREABLE OR LOUD BEING USED, NO HOT FROM HI BEING USED, AM USING BASS BOOST KNOB UP TO ABOUT +5 - +7 RANGE. the system sounds great I just want to know how far off am I, i looking for a quick hard bass like listening to such music as Korn, Dope, Tool, right now ssf is about 26, 27, bass BOOST a good 1/3, BBFREQ ABOUT 42.*"

Seems he's asking for help on finding the tuning frequency of his enclosure now. However, I don't feel the specs for the enclosure he gave are correct. I mean, and I ASSuME, that the specs he gave are internal dimensions, as the port can't be the same height as the enclosure's overall height, but the length of the port being 16" doesn't allow the port to remain 2" wide at the rear pf the enclosure. I also don't know if the port shares any common walls of the enclosure of if it's between the subs. 

So, I'm not really up to guesstimating the internal volume and instead "tried" to tell the OP to turn off the SSF or tun it down to the lowest frequency, set the LPF to the highest, set EQ's to flat, and play test tones at lower volume levels high enough to get noticeable cone movement from the subs. Begin playing something well above the port tuning, such as 80Hz, then go down in 1Hz steps, so 79Hz 78Hz, 77Hz, so on and so fourth. I tried to say that the movement of the cone will become less and less the closer to the tuning frequency and at/near the tuning frequency, the cone will appear to stop moving, but output will still be audible (due to the port doing most of the work). Not far below the port tuning, the come will begin to move again and move much more noticeably the lower frequencies you play. 

That should get him a good idea of the port tuning frequency, at least within a few Hz of the port tuning frequency. He could then dial the SSF back up to within 5Hz below the newly assumed tuning frequency and lower the LPF back to what sounded best. 

I also recommended getting a calibrated mic to allow him to see the response of his system to aid in tuning it, but again, couldn't send the message.

I'm not all that good at tuning yet, but I'm slowly learning. So, I gave no pointers on tuning the setup. 

Anyways, just wanted the OP to see what I tried to send him and figured other more knowledgeable members could chime in on what I said and point out any flaws. I'm here to learn too after all.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yet another response from him and he still hasn't made changes to allow replies to his messages. 



Chris haught said:


> Ok, I'll take that advice, that's a lot of info. I'll tried each one of those settings, was afraid of putting back into protect mode. Done it twice got it out two different ways. Question when changing some of settings do i turn system off, change setting, then turn back on, or gradually turn settings. Is this done at normal sound or at near clipping ?


No no, all I told you was a way to figure out the tuning frequency of the enclosure. You play the test tones at LOW volume levels, just turned up enough you can visually see some cone movement of the subs. You don't need to change anything but the track being played while you're testing (ie, 80Hz, 79Hz, 78hz, etc etc). Look at the cone of the subs and change tracks to play the next lower test tone frequency. You should begin to see the cone move less and less. As you near the tuning frequency, the cone of the subs will move much less. As you begin playing frequencies below the tuning of the enclosure, noticeable movement will return. 

Playing test tones at loud levels could potentially damage the subs or even the amp, not to mention your ears. Keep the output low. 

The only settings on the HU and amp you'll change will be the SSF, LPF, and EQ settings, which you will do so before playing the test tones and not change until after the testing is done and you have a good idea as to the tuning frequency of the enclosure.

Again, open to input from other members. 

Lastly, OP, you say you've had the amp go into protect twice now and got it out two different ways. Care to explain a bit further. The amp shouldn't go it protect unless it's being presented a lower load than it can handle, is experiencing some sort of short/grounding out, or maybe is clipping like crazy. Something seems wrong here and it's wise to figure it out before damage occurs.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Chris haught said:


> Obviously I don't know much more now than I did then. The first time the amp shut off I checked all wires throughout redid all connections throughout checked all grounds, power from battery to amp, rca's all good. Still no sub movement, asked a lot of questions back in feb., and yes they were questions. All I got was grounds and voltage and wire connections. Which was fine.
> So I hooked up my cell phone straight to amp, played spotify and subs started moving. Immediately disconnected and turned on hu subs still moving, no longer protect mode.
> While tuning amp for a week or so I sent it back into PM. So checked every again no result. So i tried the old cell phone to amp trick and no luck this time. This time i
> went to hu turned on low and adjusted everything on it, I mean turned everything to the - or off to + or on, each and everything one at a time obviously one at a time. When finnished subs started working. End of protect mode. It was the arc ks1000.1 that was in PM. I'm trying not to do it again.


That is odd indeed. 

Did you check connections inside the enclosure? Wonder if it's an issue with the amp itself. Be sure to let us know if the amp goes into protect once more. That's not a cheap amp to be messing up. Given you're in California, there's more than a few members on here from there too. Perhaps one of them is located in southern California too and would be kind enough to help you in person if you asked nicely and took your car to them.


----------

